# DBS vs DVB standards ? which is better



## DVBTalk.com (May 1, 2004)

Hi,

this is just a question to DBS users.
Most Europe and Asia uses DVB as their Satellite Standards

in your own opinion without having bias,
which is better with the two?
state your reason why?

thanks


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Echostar also uses DVB I believe. My 301 says "DVB" on the front (it kinda looks like "DV3" but I think it's supposed to be "DVB").


----------



## cameron119 (Feb 2, 2004)

DBS isn't a standard in the sense that DVB is. DBS stands for Direct Broadcast Satellite. Has little to do with the encoding.

DVB is a method
DBS is a product/industry

DSS is the main alternative to DVB in the DBS industry.

DVB doesn't have any integrated security; a security algorithm must be included in the stream (i.e. Echostar's NagraVision).

DSS is very similar to Scientific Atlanta's Digicipher. DSS is not only the method of encoding, but it includes the security.

The only DBS provider that's using anything besides DSS or NagraVision for encryption (in the United States) is Voom. Voom is using Digicipher II without modification.

DVB: Echostar/Dish Network, Bell ExpressVue, etc.
DSS: DirecTV

4DTV and other services, including Voom, could be using DVB as the transport method and Digicipher or NagraVision as the encryption method unless the feed is free to air.


----------

